# Bucks need to shore up offensively



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> What's six points in an NBA game?
> 
> Reggie Miller once scored that in about 3 seconds against the New York Knicks.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/120747114.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I think they have to come up with an offensive philosophy. I never did figure out what they were trying to do most of the time when they had the ball.


----------

